
Webpack awarded $125,000 from MOSS Program - WebAssembly 1st Class Integration - thelarkinn
https://medium.com/webpack/webpack-awarded-125-000-from-moss-program-f63eeaaf4e15
======
FLGMwt
Uh, this is big deal, right? 1st class WASM in the main browser-based module
system? Surprised this didn't catch fire.

~~~
thelarkinn
Heh it was trending two days on reddit/r/javascript but is hit or miss.

